# IT willing to part with Sweetney for Curry



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

IT is down to let Sweetney go for Curry...What say you??? I'm down with it. Curry could benefit from playing with more experience and established players such as the Knicks have. Also he wouldn't have to shoulder so much of the scoring burden. Basically, all he has to do is take up space in the middle. Marbury would make him just enough of a threat to keep teams honest, but not to disrupt the flow of the offense. We have a ton of PF's who would benefit from Curry's presence. Curry wouldn't have to come here and be a savior, just be a player who wants to work hard, and get better. That's all I would ask of him.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Where's your source?*

Not bustin on ya...just want to know how serious this is. I'm not sure if I give up Sweets or not. He always busts his hump and Curry is lazy. It could be a step in the wrong direction.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Tap,there is no question we need a 5 and Curry has the dreaded P word..potential.One would think the trade should be a no brainer,but Currys lack of conditioning and weight issues really scares me.At least Sweetney is headed in the right direction..

The other thing that is a concern is we seem to be assenbling the dumbest collection of ballplayers imaginable...JC,as talented as he is,does some very questionable things on the court,and TT is still suffering brain damage from getting fugazied:laugh: Curry does not strike me as someone with a particuarly high BB IQ..

With that said,if KT has no trade value,and he has been playing great ball,trading a backup powerf foward(Sweetney) for Curry is the right basketball decision


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: Where's your source?*



> Originally posted by <b>alphadog</b>!
> Not bustin on ya...just want to know how serious this is. I'm not sure if I give up Sweets or not. He always busts his hump and Curry is lazy. It could be a step in the wrong direction.


It's a story in todays Chi Tribune, buit you need to register to read it. Excerpts:

But according to two league sources, it did prompt Knicks President Isiah Thomas into reversing his stance on power forward Michael Sweetney. 
....... 

Thomas has been in touch with Curry's representatives to gauge their client's interest in playing in New York. 

As previously reported, Paxson expressed interest in Sweetney when Thomas made an initial call about Curry with Nazr Mohammed as bait. The acquisition of Sweetney would allow the Bulls to play Tyson Chandler at center, a lineup Paxson and coach Scott Skiles sometimes favor. 

But Curry's two strong outings entering Wednesday's game have given Paxson pause, team sources said. 

Either Paxson now believes he will get more than Sweetney—a logical thought—or his claim about wanting Curry to help the Bulls win is true.


----------



## Morrison (Nov 18, 2004)

We shouldn't forget that Curry wants something around 80mill. after this or next season. Are the Knicks able to pay him that much, not to mention that he isn't worth it right now?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

once we trade for him,next year you can pay him any amount and continue in cap hell


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

The Daily News has an article too. The idea is intriguing. I like Sweetney...I really do. But to match Curry with the rest of our starting lineup (minus of course Nazr), it works for us. Maybe we can find a prototypical PF in the draft (we don't necessarily have to give next drat pick to PHX.), and we'll have another stud. Right now, we need a 5, rather than a developing 4.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

we desparately need a 5,and kurt is servicable and difficult to trade...

If Sweets is going to back up KT,then we should move him.Chicago is reeling and may be willing to give up on the Chandler -Curry experiment...

I just hope that lard *** conditions himself


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

We need a defensive 5. Nazr can give us 14/6 and a zillion turnovers in any given night to. We need consistency and toughness and Curry isn't that.

\And if it take 3 years for Curry to be something, where's KT by then? 

Risky proposition for all parties. But very intriguing.

Ultimately I think Curry will go to an even higher bidder.


----------



## inapparent (Jul 2, 2003)

I really think this is a mistake, especially right now. If KT continues to put up numbers he will be have trade value despite his salary, plus I think we need more time to look at Sweetney. If Curry were a 16 and 8 man night in night out (and nothing more) I wouldn't be writing this. But he's a as 22 and 16 guy who sometimes appears to be a 7 and 5 guy (sound like Naz a bit?), a highschooler with too much money and too much physical appetite and not enough ambition. Those who say he'd do better outside his hometown are making a mistake: 1) NYC will not make him slim or more concentrated on ball and 2) if his rookie lottery salary wasn't enough for him in terms of both lifestyle and motivation then why is an 70-80 million dollar gamble on him going to to make him a different player? Sweetney on the other hand grabs basketballs out of the air like they were dollar bills in the wind and he made minimum wage; he lives at the foul line and has a post game and, no matter what he does over this and next season he's not going to get anything near a max contract. Now Nene might be a different story altho I'm beginning to wonder when he's going to actually produce and again, I wouldn't trade Sweetney now for him. Let me rephrase: Sweetney may be full of potential but he's also ALREADY PRODUCING consistent numbers (given his PT) whereas these other 2 are not. I also think that another week in which Curry dogs it will bring his value back down slightly. I'd trade KT for Curry and filler right now, nothing else (unless we could, pipedream, dump TT on them, at which point the sky is suddenly the limit for me). I don't care that the 5 is our biggest weakness bc I'm not sure that Curry can dramatically remove that problem.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Here are the issues regarding Curry..

The trade is based on Potential.If curry was putting up 16 and 8 this conversation would not be occuring.The sole reason Curry is available is because he is playing poorly and is rarely in shape.Zeke,being the "trader" is of the buy low.sell high mentality and thinks a change of scenery would be a positive..If Curry needs a change of scenery to be in shape,hes a major problem

The real dilema with Curry is his highly delusional value of himself.He thinks he is worth 80 million.Sweets is paid goober for the next three years.If we extended Curry,it would negate the effect of H20,Penny and TT coming off th books.I dont think we could build thru free agency,so you better believe this guy is a stud..

KT for Curry is NEVER happening..Denver will probably step up with Nene and Ntshiskii?? for Curry and Paitkowski...

I love Sweets,but he is a backup on the Knicks..I would trade a backup for a starting 5,but Currys weight issues and contract demands are a frightening thought

may i once again bring up that we traded nene and Camby for McKnee:upset:


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*What about Tyson?*

Is he untouchable? He more fits the Knick style...up-tempo and athletic. Has anyone read anything about how the Bulls feel about him? I would give Sweets and more for him.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Tyson is the perfect fit,other than his back problem at the age of 21 or 22...

I decided I do not want Curry..We already have TT,a significant underachiever...Yes,i said it...Give me the Ben Wallaces of the world anyday...


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

I don't believe the Tribune for 5 seconds...

Why would Isiah add in Sweet when Curry's value is at an all-time low?

Isiah has already fleeced the Bulls once, he's not feeling generous to where he's gona hand over Sweetney on a stick.

Only the Bulls would be stupid enough to hand Curry over on a platter, and ultimately I think that's what they're going to do.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Let me add another reason I think this story is BS is simply because think about it...

If Isiah really said alright, I'll add Sweetney, this deal would be finalized today, the Bulls wouldn't be stupid enough to say, ok well we'll keep that in mind, we need to look at all our options especially with Curry's value declining by the day.

That 4 point, 7 turnover performance last night was brilliant.

 

When it's all said and done the biggest piece they will get is KT, the end.


----------



## J19 (Nov 16, 2004)

Isiah is a dumbass


Sweetney = wins Sweetney works hard and is a dominante rebounder if we trade Sweetney Knicks will be back to one of the worst rebounding teams in the NBA 


Curry = hope for his "potential he cant rebound he cant defense hes lazy out of shape



Stop this, isiah you're a dumbass with a big ego if you do this trade im going to Madison Square Garden on Dec 19th With a huge Sign saying "ISIAH NEEDS TO BE WAIVED"



Keep Sweetney and Ariza, these are the most important guys on this team when it comes to the future


----------



## FreeSpeech101 (Jul 30, 2004)

Marbury to Curry would be deadly. I don't see the trade going down, but Curry needs a PG that can see the whole court. Curry is an athletic freak, and I think the Knicks could utilize his talent much better than the Bulls.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

He's not trading Sweetney. Don't worry.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

> Sweetney = wins Sweetney works hard and is a dominante rebounder if we trade Sweetney Knicks will be back to one of the worst rebounding teams in the NBA
> 
> 
> Curry = hope for his "potential he cant rebound he cant defense hes lazy out of shape


kinda like the tim thomas trade. van horn played hard, and tim doesnt really give a damn. tim and curry may be the more talented players, but they have not been producing as well as mike and keith. theres a reason the bulls wanna trade eddy, he has no work ethic and he stinks


----------



## BigNasty (Nov 10, 2004)

Can we get rid of TT as well, I'm with Truth, I don't like the thought of Jamal TT and Curry on the floor together. If we could offload TT i would do it. Anything other than TT is an upgrade. Even if he did reak out and have a great game soon, does anyone see him backing up and doing it consistently. Or move him to the bench, that is where it seems he had his best success from.


----------

